# Rig fishing buddy boats (Post here)



## Realtor

I had a thread a while back about this but I cant seem to find it anymore....

Post up here if you're interested going to the rigs as a buddy boat this fall/winter. I like to fish out there when the air temps are down, so my favorite Rig season is coming up. 

This is intended to either fill boats, or manage a couple boats to get together and go to the rigs. meet up and head SW.....

post the boat, and we can figure it out from there....

25 FT GW CC Fat Jax Twin Yamaha 150's I can tale 4 people on a trip like this....


----------



## O-SEA-D

I would hop onboard and contribute to expense on one of these trips. Don’t think my boat has the legs for it.


----------



## The Hired Hand

Yeah. Post up I am ready to go. As long as Jim lets me on his boat.


----------



## capt'n slim

whats the range on a trip like this. i got 110gal in the floor just not sure if thats enough at 2.mpg.


----------



## Realtor

capt'n slim said:


> whats the range on a trip like this. i got 110gal in the floor just not sure if thats enough at 2.mpg.


most ive ever used was 105 Gallons. 160 round trip, plus another 40 or so to Marlin, Ram Powell, Beer can and nit driving in a straight line. I carry 150 gallons... (this is out of Pensacola Pass)


----------



## cody&ryand

I am always willing to hop on a boat and pay my share but conditions i going to have to be about as good as they can get for me to take my boat during the colder months. 24 cape horn twin suzuki 175 148 gallons of fuel


----------



## doubletake

I’m in for a rig trip, and I have room for a few other people. 

31 Cape Horn


----------



## Realtor

lets see what washes out of the Mississippi from the storm....


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Cheryl Sue is in for a buddy boat. Looking forward to it. Good idea to start the thread

I can take 3-4 others. I usually have the crew but sometimes i fall one or two short. I have most everything we should need as far as tackle.

99 proline 251 walkaround. Single Yamaha 300. 165 gallon fuel tank, I uaually carry 40 gallons in cans around the bow when we take longer trips. Comfortable range of 125-150 max.


----------



## BlueH20

I've been planning this too. I'm down. I have 210 mile range and i planned on bringing a few extra fuel cans. 2018 21' robalo R200. Probably bring the spear gun too.


----------



## Lady J

I have a 300 mile range and am available most weekdays/weekends as well as room for a couple of guys. The tuna bite should start to pickup as the water clears and cools down. I like to fish the drill ships, but will travel to any rig that is holding. Feel free to PM me anytime if you need a ride or buddy boat. :thumbup:


----------



## Reelbait

Michael,
Count me in. The Southern Xposure is the opposite of my boat and quite a fine ride.
P.S. got a couple of Tanacom 1000s now.
Eric


----------



## hebegb again

My cape horn 22OS is not capable of tbat range.....BUT I AM! Also flexible on weekdays if I am in town


----------



## bcahn

I would be interested as well, keep this thread up to date.
Thanks


----------



## jack2

i love rig trips. i can be on standby if anyone needs a crew. got plenty of gear.
jim even taught me how to gaff:whistling: right jim?

jack


----------



## Realtor

jack2 said:


> i love rig trips. i can be on standby if anyone needs a crew. got plenty of gear.
> jim even taught me how to gaff:whistling: right jim?
> 
> jack


 
LOl yeah, "Quit swinging at it" ha ha


----------



## jack2

Realtor said:


> LOl yeah, "Quit swinging at it" ha ha


was it the glare from the rig, ed's driving, or the beer? lol:whistling:

jack


----------



## LivinTheDream

I’m in for a rig trip. I’m in Orange Beach and have a 26’ Sailfish CC with twin Suzuki 200s. Im still learning how to run it well and fish offshore, so I’d certainly welcome anyone with experience in these areas to pitch in!


----------



## Justin121686

A buddy and I were just talking about this exact thing. I know we would be down to take one or both of our boats (31 Jupiter and 34 Venture). Usually have a crew, but there are always flakes in the bunch. Thinking a 36hr trip or so? Troll on the way out or just make the run?


----------



## Realtor

Justin121686 said:


> A buddy and I were just talking about this exact thing. I know we would be down to take one or both of our boats (31 Jupiter and 34 Venture). Usually have a crew, but there are always flakes in the bunch. Thinking a 36hr trip or so? Troll on the way out or just make the run?


keep an eye on this thread, or if your going post up. If I could have gotten away Sunday, the pas several days were like glass out there. I'm headingout on a charter tomorrow, but lets keep this alive. when going foth friends, we talk on the radio and let each other know whats goingon at different rigs if in radio contact.


----------



## Sean Summers

Jim I am iterested in a rig trip too. I have a ready crew and World Cat 266SF with 240 gallons of gas. Would be cool to finally meet too.


----------



## Stegmj

I’d like to go as well, 2008 268 sailfish, twin 150yami’s 200gal in the box. My crew is non existent.... so I’d probably better ride for a trip or two.


----------



## Realtor

its time to start looking and watching the weather forecasts. I just looked at reefcast and the best was Saturday @ 2 feet for about 3 hours, then back to 4-6 footers....


----------



## BlueH20

Went out 60+ miles south yesterday. The water was really green but it did not stop the AJ's. Seas around 1'


----------



## litespeed

I'd be happy to help crew a boat if anyone falls short. I'm up for short notice trips. 



[email protected]


----------



## Stegmj

Realtor said:


> its time to start looking and watching the weather forecasts. I just looked at reefcast and the best was Saturday @ 2 feet for about 3 hours, then back to 4-6 footers....


Yep saw that, when does the bait guy stop selling?


----------



## Stegmj

Realtor is there a Audi captain out there that wants to drive?? I’m used to the Atlantic. Thus the reason for waiting for winter to get excited


----------



## Stegmj

Sudo not Audi


----------



## Realtor

watching, watching, its slim, but watching....


----------



## BlueH20

Went 62 miles south oct 31 in my 2018 R200 robalo. Landed a Few AJ's and Burned 45 gallons with 25 in reserve running mid 30's so its doable. Biggest thing is the weather. Its been nasty most every weekend. Hopefully when AJ season comes back it will have settled down. Water was nasty green also.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Been looking for windows to go again but between poor weather and Christmas gatherings i am out until the second half of January. I hope the yellowfin re in close by then. This dead time is killing me!


----------



## Lady J

Same here....Pretty much wrote off 2018 tuna season for what it was. Looking forward to a better start next year with Lump season in Feb. Tight Lines to everyone in 2019! :thumbup:


----------



## Qwkslvr1971!

New to PFF, my wife and I are on the water every weekend and holiday that the weather permits. We will be staying in Perdido Key RV resort 18-24 March and we enjoy meeting new people and take friends and family out with us all the time. We have kept our boat at Eglin AFB for tbe past 4 years, shes a 33’ Grady White 336 Canyon with all the bells and whistles. Our last trip to the rigs was the weekend before Michael, 110 miles one way to Petronis, weather got crappy had to come home early. We are always game for a short or long trip!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Welcome to the forum! Hope to see you out there one of these trips. It’s awesome that you and your wife enjoy fishing trips together.


----------



## FishFighter92

Anyone going out this weekend? Looking for a ride.


----------



## Realtor

FishFighter92 said:


> Anyone going out this weekend? Looking for a ride.


I'm showing homes this weekend, but hers the forecast to about the marlin rig...


----------



## dougullom

I have a 48’ ocean that I would love to get a few people on that have been there before as I am new to the area. Hope to take the first trip in January. I will keep anyone interested posted on timing closer to the weekend.


----------



## Realtor

dougullom said:


> I have a 48’ ocean that I would love to get a few people on that have been there before as I am new to the area. Hope to take the first trip in January. I will keep anyone interested posted on timing closer to the weekend.


Holy COW!!!! I've never been on a boat like that... COUNT ME IN!!


----------



## dougullom

Will do


----------



## Baitsoaker

i hope you guys continue this thread. I’ve never made the trip but I’m trying to get the new boat ready for a fall trip.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Looking like there might be a window. I am hoping to leave Saturday out of Pensacola, head to I guess Appomattox or Nakika, come back Sunday afternoon.

If any other boats are headed out let me know.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

Will be on channel 69 at Appomattox Saturday around 5-6pm until Sunday around 10am. Hit me up if you head out.


----------



## Realtor

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Will be on channel 69 at Appomattox Saturday around 5-6pm until Sunday around 10am. Hit me up if you head out.



working this weekend, if you ever have an empty seat... let me know. How far is the Appomattox from Pensacola Pass? I hope you get a 150 LB yellow fin....


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

I will certainly let you know next time we head out if we’ve got an open seat. Always glad to meet new people. 

Appomattox is about 110 south of the pass. We should be there by sunset if the plan comes together properly.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan

We’ll be on 68 not 69.


----------



## Baitsoaker

Pan, good luck. Can’t wait to hear the report.


----------



## funball76

I was hoping to wake this thread back up for 2020. My wife and I plan to make several rig trips throughout the year, but would appreciate the comfort of buddy boat(s).

We fish a 28' Cobia with twin Yami 200s out of Destin Pass, but may ride through the ICW to Pensacola to refuel before hitting the gulf for the trek to the rigs.

-Trent


----------



## funball76

I guess I missed that there was already 2020 posts in the thread... either way, still looking for buddy boats.


----------



## Reelbait

I'm trying to get my boat ready for 2-3 day rig trips. Been on two trips, in other boats. 
I hold 400gal diesel and have the range. Replacing some sensors, engines synchro, and hot water heater first. 
Maybe ready by March. (38' Bertram)


----------

